# Anyone ever heard of any IUI Success Stories?



## esmerose (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I am on my 2ww after an abandoned cycle of IVF (poor response - 2 follicles) and was therefore reverted to IUI treatment. Had IUI last year albeit was only on Clomid for 5 days. In addition to the added drugs I have had this time, I am personally in a better place, have an improved diet and have lost half a stone, have been having acupuncture for 5 months, and my DH sample was apparently (according to the nurse) exceptionally good.

So, I am trying to remain positive, albeit my scan last week showing only 2 follies knocked me for 6. Not something I had prepared myself for if honest. 

Just wondering if ANYONE veer gets PG through IUI, you just don't seem to hear it!?!!?!?!?!?

Be great to hear if anyone does know of any success stories just to assist me with positive attitude for the next week and half!!!

Thanks

EsmeRose. xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Check out the IUI thread hun, as there are a few people on there who have been successful through IUI, including a set of triplets, and lots of twins !


----------



## esmerose (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks hun, prob being very stupid here but how do I find the IUI thread?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158434.0

If you check out the 1st page of this thread there is a list of bfps!


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

My IUI success story is having a nap upstairs at the moment   

Best of luck, hope the horrid 2ww passes quickly and smoothly xx

Pippi x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

My DIUI success is currently with the childminder and hopefully behaving a bit better than he was this morning! Good luck!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had IUI was given 20% chance of it working and dh's count was 1.73mil but it worked first time for us and she is 5 now  
Good luck hun


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

There's a thread called IUI bumps and babes so that shows there are BFP after IUI. I have a 4 year old IUI success and that was on our 1st attempt, must have kick started my system as had a natural BFP, who is nearly two. Good luck and stay positive x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I was sucessful with my 2nd IUI even though my DH's sperm count was low, currently 11 weeks! I also have a friend on here who had IUI and got her BFP 2 weeks before me. When I called my hospital to tell them the good news the nurse said that I was the 5th person to call that morning with a BFP! So it definately does work!

Best of Luck
xxx


----------

